# Unobtainium



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

A possible courtesy of Google:

http://www.hooksonline.com.au/catalog/i166.html

EDIT: phantom bought 4. Postage = $9.00 You can add Express post for $2.00


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Biggest chain store I could find these at was Tackle World, it's usually better to just go straight to your nearest specialist tackle shop/glass blower. Enjoy the extra time you get not untangling trebles from nets.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Biggest chain store I could find these at was Tackle World, it's usually better to just go straight to your nearest specialist tackle shop/glass blower. Enjoy the extra time you get not untangling trebles from nets.


Right on, Squidley... ages since I had to untangle trebles from nets.

Tackle World's (Sandgate near Brisbane) where I get my singles, as well.

Glass blower?

Jimbo


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you have some "hardtoobtanium" there, not unobtanium.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.motackle.com.au/fishing/hook ... 01674.html

The Gamakatsu's are way better.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked for single hooks at a local tackle shop in Ayr once......now I know how people with genitals growing on their forehead feel.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Glass blower?


I was talking about Leftie's tackle/head shop 

Gatesy, I point the rear one up, and the front one's barb down. Islandboy has had a lot of success on salmon with one single in front barb up. Looks weird but it dodges weed and still hooks up apparently.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I run them both facing backwards for stuff I throw into snags.

Massive reduction in lost lures.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought 8 packets off the shelf at the tackleshop at Carseldine on saturday. Seems Tackleworld shops are mostly stocking the owner variants.
Gamas fall behind Owner for singles strength.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Really?

I've had owners snap clean at the bend. Never had a gama snap. I've had one semi straightened.

I do it with Owner trebles too. I'm always snapping the points off on fish when I start yanking them out of snags.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

I've got some gammys from local shop after frustration with trebles being straightened. Rigged two back to back on each split ring. Only to hook a decent bream or a school mullaway and have the single straightened. Back to trebles using the decoy trebles now and had no problems except I have to drive all the way across town to get them.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

koich said:


> Really?
> 
> I've had owners snap clean at the bend. Never had a gama snap. I've had one semi straightened.
> 
> I do it with Owner trebles too. I'm always snapping the points off on fish when I start yanking them out of snags.


I've snapped off quite a few gamakatsu hooks on TT jigheads, maybe they lose some temper in the moulding process?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Just yesterday I had a snook pull a stinger off the end of a minnow. It must have managed to slip it right out of the split ring! I'll have to have a closer look at my stinger rigged lures before I cast.


----------



## HooksOnline (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the mention guys ......great to see people are finding us

Cheers


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

mingle said:


> True enuff, but the postage is a killer....
> 
> I've bought hooks from other places and they send them in an A5 envelope with a $1.20 stamp.
> 
> ...


Two more


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Decoy make a great single also

Brendan


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I haven't tried to the decoy singles, but all my trebles are now changed to decoy Ys25s.

Love the wide gape on them


----------

